# Three Jack o' Lanterns for 2013



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We've gotten hooked on using the craft pumpkins instead of the real (short lived) pumpkins. We used two of the pumpkins from Michaels and one from Target. I did not like the Target pumpkin as much. The paint was peeling and it has a thicker shell.

Two of the pumpkins are inspired by movies and the third came from an album cover. Can you guess which ones? 

DSC05716 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC05718 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice carving skills!
Trick 'r Treat & Nightmare Before Christmas.
Not sure about the album cover pumpkin? Smashing Pumpkins?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of the neighbor's kids came over to watch Spooky1 while he was carving these on the front porch. She said "You guys are crazy Halloween. Not bad crazy, just crazy"


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

These fellas look great. I love the one on the far right.    

Don't know the answer to how you were inspired. If I'd known there was going to be a test, I wouldn't have clicked on this thread.  j/k


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work Spooky.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice sharp carving, they glow greatly from within


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

bobzilla said:


> Nice carving skills!
> Trick 'r Treat & Nightmare Before Christmas.
> Not sure about the album cover pumpkin? Smashing Pumpkins?


You're right on the movies. The third was from a Midnight Syndicate album.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

They look great! what are you carving them with? power tool (dremel thingie) or those little hand saws like pumpkin masters?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

JD, I believe he used a wood burning tool for the carving.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome. Good thing you two are the good kind of crazy or something would have to be done about it.:jol:


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I love these! I wish I had enough storage space to do 'permanent' pumpkins, but we don't have room to keep them.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Nice. Very clean carvings.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great job with the carvings. 

I also love carving the funkins. Even though they take up more room in the basement because the real ones go into the mulch pile, I only have to carve out four real pumpkins each year. Gotta have the pumpkin seeds for roasting in the oven.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^I do miss the seeds. That's the drawback of using permanent pumpkins


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great Spooky!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> They look great! what are you carving them with? power tool (dremel thingie) or those little hand saws like pumpkin masters?


I used a wood burner I got from Michaels, with a X-Acto blade like tip. It's like cutting butter with a hot knife.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are some fine looking pumpkins. And I know my pumpkins. Also, good crazy, bad crazy, there is such a fine line between those two. I think I cross it daily.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

They look great. They emote, which is difficult on a J-O-L.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------

